# H&K MR762A1 or LMT LM308MWSE



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm looking at buying AR platform rifle in .308 in the near future but I would really like to be able to see one first. I am torn between the LMT and H&K and I would like to be able to actually inspect them before blindly ordering one. Does anybody know af a gun store in South East Mich than happens to stock either of these guns? Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

http://forums.michiganopencarry.org/index.php/topic,1247.0.html


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with your choices but have you considered a Les Baer? It is a top shelf firearm that you will not ever have to think of up grading. http://www.lesbaer.com/AR308.html


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with them but I think there over priced and over rated.



Luv2hunteup said:


> There is nothing wrong with your choices but have you considered a Les Baer? It is a top shelf firearm that you will not ever have to think of up grading. http://www.lesbaer.com/AR308.html


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

I doubt that you will find one in stock. The LMT is close to $3K so would probably have to be a special order. That's too much money to have hanging around collecting dust waiting for that one in a thousand customer.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

UPhiker said:


> I doubt that you will find one in stock. The LMT is close to $3K so would probably have to be a special order. That's too much money to have hanging around collecting dust waiting for that one in a thousand customer.


Actually I found the LMT in stock at Michi-Gun. It is a very nice and well balanced firearm. I would still like to check out the H&K though.


----------

